# Sulfatrim dosages for Pigeons.....



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Folks...
In light of the recent loss of one of my chicks, I have done a little research at Foy's Pigeon Supplies regarding antibiotics. I noticed they sell Sulfatrim for use in aiding pigeons that have Paratyphoid, Coccidiosis, sour crop, some types of colds and E-Coli. I would like to know if anyone knows the correct dose to use for my birds. I always have Sulfatrim on hand for my horses and other critters on the farm. I know Baytril is the drug of choice, but I would like to stay away from the heavy stuff unless I absolutely have to. My pills are 960mg each. They have cut lines on them to make parting them out easier. Any help would be welcomed..
Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jimmy,

Here's a link to drugs and dosages: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5909&highlight=bactrim

Scroll down a bit for the actual list.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


jimmyrenex said:



Hey Folks...
In light of the recent loss of one of my chicks, I have done a little research at Foy's Pigeon Supplies regarding antibiotics. I noticed they sell Sulfatrim for use in aiding pigeons that have Paratyphoid, Coccidiosis, sour crop, some types of colds and E-Coli. I would like to know if anyone knows the correct dose to use for my birds. I always have Sulfatrim on hand for my horses and other critters on the farm. I know Baytril is the drug of choice, but I would like to stay away from the heavy stuff unless I absolutely have to. My pills are 960mg each. They have cut lines on them to make parting them out easier. Any help would be welcomed..
Thanks

Click to expand...

*IMHO, Jimmy, I would sure be careful in dosing and know what you are dosing FOR...sometimes, "less is more." BEST OF LUCK!


----------

